# just got my api test kit



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, first time I used this, and I'm not a fan of matching colors, since to me they seem similar....like blue then light blue can be confusing...to me its in the eye of the beholder, obviously I can tell the reds fro blue n purple from browns, but when its shades of the same color, I get frustrated...I THINK this is my readings...

My ph was bluish green, which reads 7.2 - 7.6
High range ph is goldish which reads 7.4 -7.6
Nitrite no2 is purple which looks like 5.0
Ammonia nh3 nh4 is yellow 0ppm.
Nitrate is orangish gold?? 5-10 more like 10 tho

Wut u guys think? That's my 180 with my 10 inch pygos. I have only fed them maybe 10 pellets and 4 shrimp. Its been 2 weeks come Monday, and my tank wasn't "cycled" properly, so I was worried bout feeding. Can I regularly feed now? Or stick with what I was gunna do, since my filtration is only the eheim 2260, I don't want to kill ne1, so I was gunna feed them once a week rather then my daily that I used to. Wut u guys say


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i am really surprised that you aren't getting a nitrate reading yet... that means that your tank is still a ways away from being cycled. are you sure you followed the instructions for the tests properly?


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Whoops, its edited now haha


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Best way to get accurate reading is to have the light hitting it directly
With your back to the light hold up the test tube and card to with the light hitting it directly.

Glad you decided to pick it up man, def the best investment for a real fishkeeper


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

skylute3 said:


> Whoops, its edited now haha


ok, that looks better now... you're pretty close to having good levels, although there is still nitrite in the tank (you might wanna add some salt if you haven't already)

i would still go easy on the feedings for now until you are showing 0 ammonia and nitrite, but like i said, it looks like you're getting close.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I find the secret to the test kits is to hold the card behind the test tube, and turn your back to a window or light... Move the card back and forth and find the color that is almost invisible behind the tube. the white in the card really helps to match the color. It can also be between 2 colors sometime, so watch for that. I also find that letting the tests sit for a solid 30 min, helps to get a better color.

You shouldnt be using the high range PH test... thats for saltwater, so just forget about that.

And another thing about these test kits is the water level in the tube, you want the bottom of the meniscus (the curve in the water) on the line. Just follow the easy instructions on the back of the cards once you are familiar with the test kit.

Heres a video from my TAS and saltwater tank: Clicky. You can see at the beginning what 0s look like (actually not 0, just undetectable with the test kit)... Keep in mind i am talking about saltwater here, so having these levels as close to 0 is ideal, where you will aim for slightly higher levels. 0s arent good at this point for fresh water.

Heres an awesome chart telling you ideal params for SW and fresh water aquaria. 
Clicky


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Good lookin guys, appreciate the help always....hopefully I can get with water quality stuff down, n keep it perfect....water seems to b foggy tho, either way, so keep the feeding to once a week? Say, a shrimp each? The shrimps r about 1-2 inches. That to little or less u think? I ususally fed 1 shrimp to all daily. Guess that's out the window....and the big reason I needed to check my water is bc they r flashing like mad men. At least were, i noticed today not su much, but I mean for days now they have been flashin non stop. One after the next, over n over. Id say between the 5 in there now (I took out the beat up red (he flashed the MOST BAD...SWIMMING IN FLIPS N sh*t,)) they each flashed 3 times a minute id say, with occasional breaks. I need that to go away it really annoys me.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would run your tests again, and follow the instructions in the manual (as well as my tips)...

Sounds like ammonia isnt 0, flashing is indicating some sort of irritation (nitrite or ammonia?)... and the cloudy water isnt good either.

I personally wouldnt feed them for a week, and turn the temp down to help with aggression. Do a water change (like 25%), that couldnt hurt at this point. The only way to avoid the "annoying flashing" is to cycle your tank first, and not have fish in the tank while its happening


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks bro, ill do that. But ya I know, wish I had the tank cycled b4 hand. I'm just a fish haver, trying to be a fish keeper, from what I read about. Hopefully one day it kicks in...bc I am not up to par like sum of ya


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

well you are on the right track here. like stated b4 easing up on the feedings will help the water. your Ps can go a long time with out food. also like stated b4 the temp can really effect aggression. so keep testing the water till you have 0 ammonia 0 nitrite and only nitrate. the flasing is bc of the water. as it gets better they should do it less.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Your doing fine skylute you've taken everyone's advice for the most part and your on the right track.


----------

